
If my team has low skill, should I reduce the difficulty-level of my code? - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/09/if-my-team-has-low-skill-should-i-reduce-the-difficulty-level-of-my-code/
======
deletes
Link bait with zero(0) original content.

Referring to: [http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/203469/if-
my-...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/203469/if-my-team-has-
low-skill-should-i-lower-the-skill-of-my-code)

